# Homing pigeons (breeders)



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

I have between 15 and 20 pairs of homing pigeons I am looking to adopt out. I would like to see them go to a new flyer. If anyone knows of a new flyer who needs some good breeding stock to start from, let me know. 

Tanya


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

*homing pigeon(breeders)*

I would be interested in some breeders. This will be my first year flying. Can't fly older bird because I have one pair of prisoner only. Hoping to fly old bird. If they are still available i would be happy to get some.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TANYA, I hope that you are not getting rid of all your birds. Do you have any saddle homers? .GEORGE


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi George, 

I am not getting rid of all my pigeons, but I am cutting back. I have a neighbor who is asking a lot of questions/possibly complaining. I dont want to upset the neighbors so I can keep pigeons. 

None of my pigeons are saddles. They are all blue bar or blue check homers.

You live close to me so I can send some with my daughter if you would like some. 

For those who dont live close, I am only asking that a box for shipping and the cost of shipping be covered.

The owls are doing well you gave me and those are not any that I am parting with. I am keeping all my goofy/cute piggies and of course homers.... I just need to cut back to keep the little lady who is looking over the fence and asking question happy so I dont have to get rid of all my birds.

Tanya


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi TANYA, I know what you mean about nosey neigbors, and I have had a complant and the city is been here I had to get rid of a lot of birds and I hide bunch. The trouble is when I fly the birds people see them and know where they are. I think that if I keep the show birds which I don't fly that I will be ok. .GEORGE


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi George/Tanya,

best to keep show birds so you dont fly them. every 3 houses down my lane has pigeons and there are constantly birds flying. i keep some show pigeons and few tipplers which i am scared to let fly coz my neighbors are ever watchful to catch them. they practice catch and keep. 

keeping owls and small breeds are better than large breeds as the next possible complain would be the noise level of the cooing. my kings are very loud.


----------

